# Steve Harlin is my hero...once again !!!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Clap, Clap, Clap for Steve. He is a tireless worker for Homeward bound. He deserves the kudos.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You are just as much a hero as Steve is. Bless you for everything you are still doing for all the dogs. Each little bit helps.

Bless Steve and Homeward Bound for being there once again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless Steve and you. Hugs all around!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I really wish I could do more. Before we got Piper's biopsy back , I was actually planning on getting back into rescue. But I am not emotionally or financially capable of doing that right now. It would have been a disaster with Piper if I hadn't found someone willing to take her. But I really do miss rescue and placing dogs. Here is a picture of the beautiful Piper.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww, big upps to Steve (again)!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Steve is a very good Guy


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

all the people in rescue are STARS, and Steve is a TOP man !!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Yep all good people involved in rescue are top notch. So glad you and Steve could help this guy out! I :appl:you both.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Steve is awesome! So are you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You both done good! I wish I could get more involved. I'd love to help out at HBGRR or DVGRR. They have so many dogs that need care daily due to the numbers they take in and I'd love to work with them.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Susan Marie, you are Steve are both heroes. You may not be doing rescue officially, but you still help a lot of dogs in need. Blessings on both of you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Bless Steve and Bless you too. I hope the pup finds a new forever home and that Piper recovers fully from her illness.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Little Embarressed here. Thank you all for such kind words. 
I've been lucky enough to have had Annie & Skyler the SkyPup to teach me lessons about priorities. Plus I've been lucky enough to have been associated with Jody & Mike Jones and HBGRR. From their start their motto of "It's All About The Dogs" has remained foremost in everything they do. The volunteers at HBGRR are the cogs in the wheel that make things happen - and I'm proud to be a very small part of that cog. Our foster families are the unspoken of heros that allow us to rescue as many dogs as we do (almost 500 this year already) and without them I truly don't know what we would do. Jody's uncanny ability to place a dog with JUST the right family just freaks me out!! 

Look into their faces, gaze into their eyes, allow them to love you, love them back, and watch them transform as they find devoted humans who care. I'm the one that's lucky - because that's the miracle.

Thank You all for everything you do. Your concern & devotion to this breed rubs off on everybody you meet.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Everyone who does rescue is a very special person! Congratulations and a huge thank you to all of you (including Steve) :appl::appl:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I tip my hat to all of you! It takes special people to do this! Kudos!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bless you and Steve for all you do.


----------

